# Custom Halloween Costumes! Please help me?



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm undertaking a huge Halloween costume project this year. I'm going to be a character of mine, Hex the Frankenwolf. This is going to be a fullbody werewolf costume with bones, brain, and guts showing. His brain and eyes are going to be lit by LED lights. Half of his face will be skull. With that description alone, it's obvious this will cost quite a lot. I have just enough money to buy the materials for Hex, as well as a heap of candy for my siblings. And it's just my luck that I happen to stumble across the single Halloween prop I've wanted since I was a kid. It's a lifesize Crypt Keeper prop from Spencers from '96. He's $535 flat including shipping. I have NO idea how to come up with this money before Halloween. And nobody in my family even remotely has enough Halloween spirit to let me borrow the money. I make costumes for a living. They're mascot style, without the giant head. The heads are tight and proportioned with the body. Making two partial suits, which include the arms with paws, feet, tail, and mask (pretty much the whole thing minus the body) will get me just enough money to buy The Crypt Keeper and fulfill my lifelong Halloween wish. Unfortunately for me, there's only 33 days 'till Halloween and I've got a frankenstein werewolf costume to make AS WELL as a costume for my ex-boyfriend (with his own money).

Here's the point of this topic, I'm taking commissions for costume parts. Right now I'm selling a custom pair of paw gloves that reach up to your shoulders and have pawpads and claws, and a custom tail that loops onto your belt. The set is $115, which includes shipping, and I'll make you whatever color/style paws and tail you want. These are perfect for werewolf costumes and stuff like that. Also great for kids. And you can easily resell them after Halloween.


((Unless there's a super nice person on the forum who'd be willing to lend me the money, trusting me based on ebay feedback and words from my customers. I'll get paid shortly after Halloween, so it won't be long until I can pay you back.))


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

good luck with your adventure.

i couldnt get your link to load.


----------

